# Joey Jax's FUN weekend!!!



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

What a blast we had.. 

Joeys BFF Blue drove 4 hours to come play with us this weekend. We went to the beach.. then went to the most beautiful dog facility I've ever seen, where we had the whole 10 acres to ourselves! 

























Axle and Blue play tug



Pretty girl Shala (Sweet girl) came to play too!




Axle



Joey racing Axle for the toy.. Axle saying naahh



Blue trying to be frisky with Shala



make out sesh with the ball



Group shots!





We had such an amazing time... Joey is still sleeping and is exhausted! He had so much fun. <3 I didn't get as much photos as I thought.. was to busy having fun!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

an awesome celebration!! Misty eyed with joy for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, what a wonderful outing for you and Joey Jax.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful pictures and clearly a fantastic time had! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Great photos and clearly a great day for all.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Love, love, love the pictures! So glad Joey had such a good time!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great pictures. Looks like everyone had a wonderful time.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Great photos - and an extra special day for Joey Jax. That Shala gets around


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joey*

What wonderful pictures of Joey and his friends!! Love them!!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What a great day. Love it!


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow they look like they had a blast! I love seeing doggy pictures!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great pictures, I am glad you had wonderful time. 
I was thinking of you, so wish we are not a thousand miles away.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, looks like they had a great time! thanks fro sharing. Great photos.

Mike D


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys  It was really amazing!

The facility was a 10 acre fenced in "doggie daycare" but we booked the field for ourselves. It had rolling grassy hills and a decent size pond… all the dogs loved it!!! Joey was so happy and wanted to play the whole time! He didn't slow down once  

Joey slept all day yesterday… was soooo tired! He seems a little more awake today. He is doing so good though.. good appetite.. good activity.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jamm*



Jamm said:


> Thanks guys  It was really amazing!
> 
> The facility was a 10 acre fenced in "doggie daycare" but we booked the field for ourselves. It had rolling grassy hills and a decent size pond… all the dogs loved it!!! Joey was so happy and wanted to play the whole time! He didn't slow down once
> 
> Joey slept all day yesterday… was soooo tired! He seems a little more awake today. He is doing so good though.. good appetite.. good activity.


Jamm: That is just wonderful that you booked this for the dogs!! Was it expensive?
Just loved the pictures and most importantly, they had an amazing time!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

How fun! I absolutely love chocolate labs. And shala looks gorgeous!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Jamm: That is just wonderful that you booked this for the dogs!! Was it expensive?
> Just loved the pictures and most importantly, they had an amazing time!!


They gave us a discounted rate because of Joey's health and why we were doing it.. So it wasn't too expensive.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I want to be Joey.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Love the photos. They sure had a good time.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks like they had a blast! Great pics.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Beautiful pictures, It looks like a perfect day.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so glad you linked to this from your other thread - I totally missed it!! It was so much fun - those are great pictures! Love the make-out sesh with the ball! 

Believe it or not, Shala was awake and looking for something to do Sunday evening. Because she didn't run and swim and chase balls QUITE enough?!?! 

I hope Joey continues to be so happy and healthy! I'm so glad Shala is now one of that gang of amazing friends.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How wonderful, the photos are beautiful, especially love the group ones!.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! It looks like Joey had the time of his life!:artydude


----------

